# New Holland t4 75 fuel problems



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

I've had to change filters 3 time last year, 1 time this year. I've had to drain the water filter a few too many times. Dealer dropped the tank last year to "clean it out" for dirt. I fuel 2 other tractor out of the same tank with no problems. Not sure where to look, I'm taking it to the shop (under warranty) but anybody got any ideas?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Are the other 2 tractors old? The newer common rails have fine filters to protect pump and injectors. They will plug on anything.


----------



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

all 3 are 2 years old


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Is there a lining peeling off the tank? I'm fighting a similar problem on a ram 3500 6.7, i bought a pre filter that is coarser that the main filter. Haven't got it fitted yet.


----------

